# "A Chromatic Approach to Jazz Harmony and Melody" by Dave Leibman



## distressed_romeo (May 31, 2007)

Has anyone tried this book? I've read quite a few interviews where Jeff Berlin's raving about it, and I know Leibman's meant to be one of the best sax players and jazz theoreticians on the planet, so I'm tempted to give it a go, although I'm a little concerned it might go over my head...


----------



## RgAscendant (Jun 4, 2007)

That's always my fear of reading up on theory, I'm not sure I know enough to take it all in, but whenever I go back to basics I find I know all of it.

Sounds like an interesting book, I might have to start buying some jazz theory stuff.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 4, 2007)

I´ve looked at this book, but it is just to damm expensive here in sweden.


----------

